# first post here "paintings"



## andisart (Feb 4, 2013)

hey guys i just got on this forum today, just going to be browsing around and finding cool art to look at. check my profile if you want to say whats up. i should be uploading a lot of artwork today. woohoo!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great to have you here andis, I'm sure you will fit right in with all of the great artists we have here. Your style of art is interesting...almost Fantasy, almost surreal, almost impressionism. Great works of conceptual vision...


----------



## andisart (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you! what is the best way to hang out on this website anyway?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just stop in and hey and enjoy the art, as it is right now this site does not move at breakneck speeds so we are able to really get into the art and the artists here...so just dive in and make some new friends, there are great people here...


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup. I love it here. Great artists on this Site. I left the "bigger" site. You get lost on that one.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Really enjoy your style! I cannot wait to see more. very inspired. thanks for this!


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

This is good stuff. I can't wait to see more!


----------

